# Cream soap after whip



## kelleyaynn (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay, I managed to find the information I needed about how much Optiphen to use.  For anyone who might need to know, it is 0.5% of the weight of the soap when it is finished.  I weighed an empty container that matched the one I was using, then weighed my soap and container, then subtracted the container weight. Multiply that weight by 0.005 to get 0.5%. Whew!  For future reference, I know to weigh my container before I put my soap into it!

This part was the most difficult so far.  My soap *looked* soft, so I just put the Optiphen in, then tried to use gloved hands to work it on.  It was much stiffer than I expected, so I scooped it all out and put it in my Kitchenaid mixer. I used the whipping attachment (big mistake - the soap was so stiff it just stuck like glue to the inside of the attachment, it was a PITA to push out repeatedly).  Next time, I'll use the paddle attachment until it softens up.  I ended up adding 3 oz of aloe juice to help soften it. I expect I will add more later, but I want to let it rot  for at least a week or so to see what happens.  It's hard to call it "cream" soap yet, as it is still quite stiff, and sticks to EVERYTHING.  Still looks nice and white, and so far I'm pleased.  

On another note, if you plan on making cream soap at least occasionally, I would invest in the cream soap calculator at this link: http://www.soulgazersundries.com/calculator.html
It would have told me how much Optiphen use, and more.  Doesn't look as easy as soapcalc, but it is specific for cream soap.  

So here is the latest picture of my soap, after the whip:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 1, 2011)

It looks great Kelleyaynn but I'm never going to make it. Too complex for me and I don't have the patience. Kudos to you for seeing it through.  :wink:


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 1, 2011)

It looks terrific.
I reckon it will be good for shaving.


----------



## Bayougirl (Apr 1, 2011)

If it's still stiff like taffy, throw the container into the fridge, the cold relaxes it.  I made some and tried to mix it, what a mess.  I ended up tossing it into the fridge and the next time I checked it, it was glossy and had relaxed enough that I could use the mixer on it (without it crawling up the beaters!).  I had to take it out to make room for food (foolish I know) and it went right back to being stiff.  I did mix it in the kitchenaid, but it deflates, way too much air.


----------



## carebear (Apr 1, 2011)

It improves and loosens from month to month.  So if it's too stiff and you are sick of it, just stash it away!


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 2, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> It improves and loosens from month to month.  So if it's too stiff and you are sick of it, just stash it away!


Exactly! Mine sits in the fridge for a while, then it loosens up.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info about putting it in the fridge!  I'm going to do that right now.  I think it will fit on top of the leftover soup......


----------



## spicyjem (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Kelley - Out of curiosity, do you have (or have you read) "Making Cream Soap by Catherine Failor?"  I hear great things about it!


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 2, 2011)

spicyjem said:
			
		

> Hey Kelley - Out of curiosity, do you have (or have you read) "Making Cream Soap by Catherine Failor?"  I hear great things about it!



No.  It might be out of print.  The only place I've seen it is at Brambleberry.  I almost bought it, then forgot about it.  Now that you remind me, I might just have to get a copy the next time I order from them.


----------

